# D. lobata stuck with tape!!!



## Kaddock (Aug 28, 2009)

Soooo.... one of my little buddies has gotten stuck on a piece of duct tape. I managed to carefully clip and separate most of it, with only the loss of the front left foot (not the whole leg) and the foot on the the front left raptorial. So that's good! However, there is still a piece stuck to the front of the right raptorial (the foot is stuck and won't be saved as far as i can see, but the claw can open and close), and a piece stuck to the right side of the head... it is driving her crazy!

Anyone have any ideas on how to deteriorate the glue without damaging her further? What might be the complications of this during molting? HELP! I already lost four of these guys, I want these two!


----------



## massaman (Aug 28, 2009)

Dont think there is any chance of them making it alive I am afraid and why on earth are you using duct tape and what did you use it on and best suggestion do not ever use it again if its for a enclosure then just invest in some mason jars or even some critter keepers!Whatever species these were I suggest you try to raise them again but avoid the tape and glue and your do better!


----------



## Ntsees (Aug 28, 2009)

They are pretty much lost depending on how much they got stuck as well as how big they are. If they were like halfway into adulthood, they will be able to regenerate the limbs you cut off. If they were 1st instars, they probably wont make it because if they escaped and survived the ducktape, the loss of limbs would make them vulnerable for it's sibling's appetite.


----------



## ABbuggin (Aug 28, 2009)

Use a needle to get underneath the stuck limbs and VERY gently pull them up. If your very very careful and use more than one needle you may be able to take it off.


----------



## Kaddock (Aug 28, 2009)

ABbuggin said:


> Use a needle to get underneath the stuck limbs and VERY gently pull them up. If your very very careful and use more than one needle you may be able to take it off.


Thanks I will try that! I was using tweezers and some little scissors before, so maybe the needles will get the tiny remains off.

Like I said, she isn't in bad condition, and I am really not concerned for her health right now. I am more worried about when it comes time to molt, and how this will affect that. I am going to feed her tonight and see how well she can use the raptorial claw that has the tape on the back. She can still open and close it just fine.

I will post back!


----------



## Katnapper (Aug 29, 2009)

I'm not sure how it might affect the mantis, but maybe a Q-tip with a little mineral oil (baby oil with no other additives) would soften the "sticky." Of all the things I can think of, this seems the safest "unsticking" agent. Best of luck with her!


----------



## agent A (Aug 29, 2009)

Katnapper said:


> I'm not sure how it might affect the mantis, but maybe a Q-tip with a little mineral oil (baby oil with no other additives) would soften the "sticky." Of all the things I can think of, this seems the safest "unsticking" agent. Best of luck with her!


what about using water to soften it up?


----------



## Rick (Aug 29, 2009)

Tape is bad. Never, ever use it around mantids.


----------



## ABbuggin (Aug 29, 2009)

Rick said:


> Tape is bad. Never, ever use it around mantids.


+1

No matter how much you try to avoid them getting stuck on tape, they will find a way.  Hot glue, and silicone sealant are your best bet for adhesives.


----------



## Kaddock (Aug 29, 2009)

> I'm not sure how it might affect the mantis, but maybe a Q-tip with a little mineral oil (baby oil with no other additives) would soften the "sticky." Of all the things I can think of, this seems the safest "unsticking" agent. Best of luck with her!


Kat,

I will give this a shot, maybe in conjunction with the needle technique mentioned by ABbuggin. Thanks for the idea! I'll let you guys know how things turned out later today.



> what about using water to soften it up?


agent A,

I tried the water, but it didn't have much of an affect.



ABbuggin said:


> +1No matter how much you try to avoid them getting stuck on tape, they will find a way.  Hot glue, and silicone sealant are your best bet for adhesives.


Trust me you guys, there is no need to keep reminding me that I was stupid.  I will not be using tape again, and this is the first time I did, not really sure what I was thinking.


----------



## Rick (Aug 29, 2009)

It happens. I even used it once for something and found out the hard way.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Aug 29, 2009)

yea tape is tape, dont feel bad happens to us all, and as kat said, oil is the only hope, even if u use needle an get it on ttape that is still stuck on it so it wont stick to other parts, thats all u can do, water will roll right off, has no effect on glue.


----------



## Kaddock (Aug 30, 2009)

YAY! The glue softened up because of the heat from the lamp on her enclosure! All but a tiny little piece has come off! I just hope she doesn't get sick from nibbling glue... :huh:


----------



## Katnapper (Aug 30, 2009)

Good to hear it! I think....  Hopefully she'll pull through just fine. You're lucky... usually tape or anything sticky like that is disasterous.


----------

